# 10 meter soda can ring target



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi

I think it´s time for me to look for some badges, and for that, I´m going to start practice shooting a can sized ring at 10 meters, so I thaugth, why not make two targets, one for practice, and one for the video entry?

I measured a regular soda can:




























Then made the target with a diamenter of 6.6 cm, and the bull of 2 cm. One file is for practice, and the other is for the video entry:

And here you have, I attached the PDF files in the post so anyone can download and print them.

Cheers!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi BAT,

It is good to have a nice printed version of this target thanks for the line art my friend! As I remember it is the inner ring's OD (lids) and not the overall OD. It is hard to trace on paper, probably this is why LGD picked that size. If I miss the size I'm sorry, but you know better be safe 

Thanks for the effort! Cheers,

Trem


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey Mark!

Good point!

As I undertand the rules, it is the overall diameter of the can (6.6 cm) as it reads:

"Object: 5 shots in a soda can size ring
EDIT: 20m or more use a 5oz tuna fish can sized ring"

I think it´s more likely to draw the overall can than the lids, but, If some moderator can tell us the oficial diameter, I can modify the PDF´s to go from 6.6 cm to 5.3 cm:










Cheers!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

In fact, there is a correction to be made, the diameter of the target is 6.6 cm, but I typed 6.5 cm in the text .....ups :stupidcomp:


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Tremoside said:


> Hi BAT,
> 
> It is good to have a nice printed version of this target thanks for the line art my friend! As I remember it is the inner ring's OD (lids) and not the overall OD. It is hard to trace on paper, probably this is why LGD picked that size. If I miss the size I'm sorry, but you know better be safe
> 
> ...


You where right Mark, I just watched the video, and it says that is the inner ring that you use as tue template.

Let me correct the PDF´s!

Cheers


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Ok, I did´t pay attention to the video, I just was reading the rules, my mistake :banghead:

It is the inner ring (Lid) of a soda Can, that has a diameter of 5.4 cm, I changed the bull to 1.5 cm.










So, here are the correct Targets: (If a moderator can please delet the PDF´s from the first post!!)


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Well thank you Mr.Bat I wish this was posted a few days ago before i got my 5 stars... I could have used this and taken the lazy wrought and printed a bunch instead of hand drawing a bunch lol.

If you could maybe make a tuna can one for 20M,25M,30M :naughty:

Cheers

Matt.K.M AkA BC-Slinger


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

BC-Slinger said:


> Well thank you Mr.Bat I wish this was posted a few days ago before i got my 5 stars... I could have used this and taken the lazy wrought and printed a bunch instead of hand drawing a bunch lol.
> 
> If you could maybe make a tuna can one for 20M,25M,30M :naughty:
> 
> ...


Sure I can, just let me measure the diameter of one, and I upload them!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

6.6cm diameter soda can.

4,007,500,000 cm is the diameter of the Earth.

So, set them side by side, 607,196,970 cans to go around Earth for the largest shooting range possible.

we needed to know that. (??!!)

Very nice work, am sure all sorts of them will be printed out...nice of you to dedicate time for us.

Foster's beer from Oz comes in larger diameter cans and it's got more kick to it. I think it would be wise to use a Foster's can after drinking Foster's for target making, LOL... somehow the universe is always in proportion.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Muy bien my Bat, vamos por todos los peluches de la feria

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Well done!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Very nice job Bat. Thanks for sharing.

This would make a nice " sticky " at the top of this forum.


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> 6.6cm diameter soda can.
> 
> 4,007,500,000 cm is the diameter of the Earth.
> 
> ...


Hey Chuck!! The more Foster´s, the bigger the target :drinkup: And it´s a pleasure to be able to help here in the forum!!



Peter Recuas said:


> Muy bien my Bat, vamos por todos los peluches de la feria
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:


Asi es Peter! Saludos mi estimado!



grappo73 said:


> Well done!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


Thanks Grappo! You are welcome!



fsa46 said:


> Very nice job Bat. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> This would make a nice " sticky " at the top of this forum.


Thanks FSA46, it would be nice if this become a "sticky" later I will upload the tuna size ring target.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have removed the erroneous targets.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

The 10m badge target with the black bull eye inside is very useful...thanks.
Now, as somebody already said, we need a target for 20, 25, 30 m.
If I don't mistake, thonk it is 8cm.
Unfortunately I'm not a good pc user...


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Charles said:


> I have removed the erroneous targets.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thanks Charles! I will send you a PM, to see if you can make a sticky with the 10 meter and the 20 meter targets.

Cheers!



Genoa Slingshot said:


> The 10m badge target with the black bull eye inside is very useful...thanks.
> Now, as somebody already said, we need a target for 20, 25, 30 m.
> If I don't mistake, thonk it is 8cm.
> Unfortunately I'm not a good pc user...


You are welcome! I´m glad that you find it useful, that´s the idea.

Later I will upload the 20 meter target.

Cheers!


----------



## chengdudakeqi (Apr 22, 2016)

chengdu like use：： RedBull


----------

